# Hive of the Dead



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Why aren't more people talking about Hive of the Dead?!

Anyway. I'm 29 and I'm quite excited about it. You remember those adventure books you read as a kid? 

_"if you choose to open the door, turn to page 29, if you choose to beat the dwarf with your lantern, turn to page 56"_

Well that's the sort of book Hive of the Dead is. And It's great. It takes me right back to my childhood. My copy arrived today and so far I've only been munched by zombies once :blush:

Telling it from a Guardsman's point of view makes sense too, because the book would be about three pages long if it was a Marine. _"If you choose to rip teh zombie limb from limb, turn to page 2, if you choose to blow the zombie apart with your bolter, turn to page 3"_:laugh:

*The Good bits: *

The writing is great, as good as any Black Library book. You can really feel the atmosphere of the 40k universe in here. CZ Dunn is trying to maintain a bit of mystery, is it Christian Dunn or not? I suspect it is as the mystery author has pretty much the same CV as Christian Dunn's...:biggrin:
There's some great artwork in there, even if it is all in black and white.
At 288 pages long, I can see myself getting quite a few reads out of this. 
It makes me feel like a 12 year old again!!
There are advanced rules, so you can replay the adventure at least twice over.

*The not so good bits:*
(and I stress, these aren't BAD bits, they are just bits that were a bit less good than the good bits).

The rules system isn't that clear. Ok, so I get zombies are wounded when I pass my roll to hit in close combat, but how do ranged weapons work? do I roll to hit AND wound? I've assumed I roll to hit the same as the close combat and passing that roll wounds. 
And that's the bit I guess that is the bit I dislike the most: the dice. I read a lot, but most of my reading takes place either in bed before I go to sleep or on my commute to and from work, and it either case, rolling a dice is a little hard... My childhood adventure books relied on choices where as Hive of the Dead is more a link between literature and wargamming.

Overall Hive of the dead is a great book and BL made it. I was only asking myself the other month why I hadn't seen one of these books in a while. 

Overall, I'd give this book 4 and a half rotting zombie heads out of 5. 

Rev


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hm. If they make a Space Marine or an Inquisitor version I might get that. I might even get _Hive of the Dead_, just not right away.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*is eagerly awaiting an Inquisition variant*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds cool, I'll have to pick this up sometime. Yeah, it is Christian Dunn who wrote this, by the way.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Cant say im that fussed. I make decisions at work why the hell would i want to do it in a book </


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yaay choose your own adventure... not a book a 32 year old will read I guess. The artwork doesn't really entice me either, perhaps if it were coloured?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I guess it's horses for courses, each to their own and all that. I do hope they make some more, but maybe not at £13 plus postage every time. 

Rev


----------

